# grep & hidden string alias'



## Viscarious (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm trying to find all the hidden files in a directory with the string alias using 'grep' command.

I've tried many diff combos but my terminal keeps locking up. 

grep -ls .string seems to be what I've been using a variation of.

Yet still, lock ups.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 27, 2009)

Have you gone in with all permissions first?


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 27, 2009)

Hmm. I didn't think I'd need to. 

I used 'grep -ls .*' and it comes back with all the hidden files. Both as su and as my norm user. 

I'm not sure what this paper means by 'string alias' nor how to use it in conjunction with grep.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 28, 2009)

Go in and use su- and use your root password and then try it out.


----------

